# When can emerald corys breed



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

At what age do emerald corys become sexually mature. I have one male and one female. One is 1 in. and the other is about .75 inches.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Can some answer my question, I want to know


----------

